# Detailing



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

With summer fast approaching I will be looking to get the car fresh again after the the winter abuse.

Who do you recommend West Mids area?

Http://www.locksmith-directory.org.uk


----------



## BenBaker (Jan 30, 2016)

http://www.autodetox.co.uk/

I used to take my Celica GT4 there, they're a little pricey, but do a bang up job!

I'll be making an appointment there soon too, need to loose me some swirl marks!


----------

